# Don't forget your goggles!



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All, 
Now 3 weeks here in Maroc , presently at the end of the metaled road ....though not too far!

I'm in a place called Mhamid at the end of the N9 on the edge of Sahara in a "campsite" Laboussole. Nothing out in front of us except desert then Algeria.

We arrived here yesterday to this spectacular vista crowned off in the evening with a glorious Saharan sunset.

In the middle of the night ..4 30 am wind picked up having to rescue chairs etc....by this am it was major dust storm! ,....Wow what a wonderful new experience (safely tucked up inside)...another one for the journal and pub talk.

However she who must be obeyed not too happy with all the dust getting in through assorted vents ,gaps etc. Thus I ventured out to try to close same......BIG MISTAKE....blinded and near suffocated I returned to the safety of the bus to reassess situation.

Aha...I remembered my prescription goggles used when snorkeling then face wrapped up with her head scarf and goggles I returned outside to do the necessary sealing....No problemo, even able to assist some locals who emerged out of the dust with donkey cart hauling concrete blocks and needed a push out of the sand (good deed of the day)

Anyway Tip of the day...if you heading to Morrocco esp Sahara way,don't forget those goggles.

Flyingscotsman

PS As I write wind dropping, fingers crossed this will be the end of it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Got it on the map, that looks one hell of a dune!

We need photo's  

pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi went there too. Is the sign still there to beware people crossing and it's at the end of the road into the desert!

Val


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Pete, n Val
Pete re Dunes maybe on satellite but a 10-!5 K 4by 4 trip into desert to see......if you want Dunes better try Merzoga , stayed at place Camping La Roches right at foot of sand dunes,though think another one "tradition" might be even closer.

Hi Val...nope missed that one maybe next time!

Flyingscotsman


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Love it!

When we were down that way we stopped at auberge tombuctou, great place and a top bit of luxury in the desert for next to nothing!

We watched the sunset from a dune as a dust storm kicked up on the horizon, we panicked but our camel guide told us it was nothing - from your description it was nothing! 

We're in Tunisia now and just leaving the desert with a van full of sand, a static dog and hair like straw - but it's worth it!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

we camped at a Auberge (spelling) on the edge of Erb Chebbi and was told not to put anything outside due to winds that can suddenly catch you out, they showed us their collection of awning pieces that had been collected from the dunes

Lodders


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

A lot of sand, a tiny bit of rain, with mad wind and lightening all at the same time was a weird experience for us every now and again while down that way


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We are leaving Morocco on Saturday after a brilliant 3 months. We stayed at Les Roches in Merzouga at Erg Chebbi, a great place to stay, a lovely family run Auberge and motorhome camping. Went down to Dakhla in the Western Sahara spent 3 weeks there. We were lucky that we didnt have any sand storms. Have travelled 4 ,000 miles in Morocco and cant wait to come back again.


----------

